# Cars?



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, now for the next step in 'getting to know your fellow TPFer'!  


What kind of a car do you drive?

What kind of car do you DREAM of someday owning?

I drive a '95 Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme

My dream cars are as follows
1) 1984 Monte Carlo SS, dark blue.  It's been my favorite car since I was 14!

2) 1969 Camaro SS, orange, with two black stripes 

3) Corvette Stingray, no particular preference yet on year or color!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a 2001 Ford Ranger


I want to Drive an Aston Martin V12 Vanquish



md


----------



## santino (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a '86 Mercedes Benz 190E and I gotta say I love it!

I dream of a Bentley Azuro 






'60 Mercedes Benz 190 SL





btw. great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2004)

Depends on the day and what I have to haul around.

1999 GMC Sierra Extended Cab, 4WD truck (for work)
1973 Pontiac Firebird Formula 455/4spd (for fun)
1984 GMC Suburban (grocery assault vehicle)
2003 Honda CB 919 :sillysmi:

Dream cars - 1948 Tucker Torpedo, AC Cobra - any year, Buick Grand National GNX

We had one of these threads a ways back.  But I think it was just a "what do you drive" kind of thing. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5907


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2004)

This qualifies for all of the above.






I wouldn't turn away a Ford gt40 though.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2004)

I love the Celica,

I drove a similar one (not convertible) for a while.  It was dented and the engine was going..but it would have been a doozy in it's hay day.

I would love a 199?  GTS AWD... 

Dream car...depends on my mood.  If there is nobody in front of me...a Shelby Cobra with a 428.  If there are lots of cars in front of me...a monster truck or a tank.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a black 2003 VW New Beetle.  Love it!

That little Mercedes is adorable!!  That might have to be my new dream car....  or some kind of cute little convertible roadster.  Maybe a Triumph.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a 98 Jeep cherokee.

Dream car would be a Chevy Avalanche, a Holden Monaro or Nissan Skyline 



I think ive been chillin with my brother too much.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 5, 2004)

Driving a 97 Honda Prelude... automatic :x 

Dream car will be BMW M5.... which ever generation that will be, except that it cannot be as ugly as the current one.

A BMW Z8 will wet my pants though.


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, I figured I'd have more muscle car fanatics in here!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh...b.t.w.

I drive...well my car won't start...it's a 94 Pontiac Sunbird.  My G.F.'s car is a 1989 Cavalier...and our truck is a 1993 Mazda B2200.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow, I figured I'd have more muscle car fanatics in here!



Ha ha ha! I'm the biggest muscle car fanatic that I know.


----------



## starving4rtist (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive:





I want:


----------



## SWFLA1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Drive: 2004 Chevrolet Avalanche Z-66 Victory Red

Want:  My old '68 GTO


----------



## Alison (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a 91 Geo Prizm. I have no idea what my dream car is, but I do like to drive the Celica from time to time


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 5, 2004)

*Then:*






10 years ago - 1980 Camaro Berlinetta with a 350ci V8

*Now:*





2002 Focus ZX3

I want to get a Focus SVT or a 2005 Mustang


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, here's another question...are any of you die hard Chevy or die hard Ford? (or anything else?)  I grew up a Chevy girl...a Ford HATER.  But, I'm trying to learn to be tolerant of the F word...my bf is on ebay all the time looking up old Mustangs.  He plans to buy one eventually.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2004)

Chevy rules the planet!  But honestly, there's some pretty neat Fords & Mopars out there too!


----------



## Karalee (Oct 5, 2004)

Since I moved to Montana Ive seen the huge Chevy/Ford rivalry.

Im a chevy girl myself.


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, there's a huge Chevy/Ford rivalry around here, too!

Photogoddess, I'm finding we have more and more in common!


----------



## PrimaryCanary (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive the BRV (Big Red Van)






Mostly noted for it's ability to pull people through the snow on a tethered sled and to hop curbs in a single bound


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive:





I want:


----------



## Jovian (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a 95 Jeep Wrangler, There really isn't any feeling that compares to that, that you get from driving a Jeep.

Dream car?  Viper....mmmmm.... but I could never not have a Jeep to drive


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 5, 2004)

Muscle fans? You rang?!?!?!?!

I came from a broad family history of muscle :twisted: 1965 GTO vert Tri-Power, 1965 GTO 400, 1967 GTO 455, 1970 GTO 400, 1966 Chevelle 350, 1969 Tempest 350, 1968 Camaro SS396 to list a few :twisted: 

Now????

Daily driver . . .

*1994 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP*





*1983 Camaro Z28*
My latest project car . . .
1970 350HP Z28 350 4BBL 5spd





*1984 Camaro Z28 H.O.*
My old project, R.I.P.  :cry: All that is left anyway :cry:  :cry:
Original documented H.O. model (swapped to a 350 :twisted: )





*1985 Camaro Z28*
My brothers car, I built the engine from scratch EVERY SINGLE BOLT OF IT
400+HP 355ci 5spd and lots of goodies





and the wife has a 95 Chevy s-10 2.2L 5spd

I really miss and want my 1968 Camaro SS396 Convertable back though :cry: 

I WILL HAVE ANOTHER ONE someday


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 5, 2004)

I drive a 2001 F150 Lariat SuperCrew. 





I dream of 




only with a few more mods done to it.  Just paid it off so next year I should have all the mods done.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to be a hard-core Chevy fan and hated Fords, it was pure accident that I happened to test drive a Ford Escort and subsequently bought it. That led to my Focus. I think its one of the best of the American small cars, very roomy inside.


----------



## malachite (Oct 6, 2004)

I grew up with my dad being all Ford Mustang and my uncle being all Mopar. So being me I went with a 67 Camaro    I became more of a truck kinda guy so it's been Toyota 4X4's with small blocks in them. Just got rid of the unfortunate Nissan portion of my life and now I'm back on track.


----------



## ferny (Oct 6, 2004)

I drive... I don't. I past my test two years ago and haven't driven since. Which is odd considering I love cars.

Dream car? Cobra 427. Which is odd again as I'm not a fan of classic cars. I'm more into the modified scene. I plan to get something simple soon and smooth it. A Golf would be great for example. I don't go for big wings and bonnet vents. And if I won the lottery one day I'd build myself a big bhp Skyline.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 6, 2004)

Mine's a BMW 316i and I won't ask for any more. It's a good car!





Can you tell from the grin on my face that I like it?????


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 6, 2004)

Didn't we have a similar thread a while ago??

I currently drive a 2004 4Runner Sports Edition





Will buy list:
Sedan - S Class, LS430
SUV - Range Rover, X5

Dream list:
Ferrari, Bently, Porsche


----------



## Lula (Oct 6, 2004)

I drive Fiat Uno(my dad gave me 3 years ago!) and sometimes I drive my dad's car, its a RENAULT CLIO(new)!!!

and I WOULD GET A *WW POLO or GOLF  *:love:


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What kind of a car do you drive?



Got it about 2 months ago:


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine way, stick shift or Auto transmission?


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 6, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> I drive Fiat Uno(my dad gave me 3 years ago!) and sometimes I drive my dad's car, its a RENAULT CLIO(new)!!!
> 
> and I WOULD GET A *WW POLO or GOLF  *:love:



woooo, another golf fan


----------



## Lula (Oct 6, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah!  :goodvibe:  8)


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Machine way, stick shift or Auto transmission?



lol@automatic... as if.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2004)

Here's an old car of mine...painted up back when we had NHL hockey


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 6, 2004)

Twist, that looks yummy   

Do you off-road a lot?


----------



## Walt (Oct 6, 2004)

'96 F150




'95 Lebaron GTC




'04 Saturn Ion Quad Coupe
Obviously I have no particular brand loyalty!


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

My boyfriend says after working for 2 years as a mechanic, he has no brand loyalty either!  He says they're ALL crap!


----------



## Walt (Oct 6, 2004)

I really have no complaints about the Saturn (3rd one I've had) or the Ford although I'm not a big Chrysler fan. They really cheeped out with the switches in this car.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2004)

I haven't talked to a single Saturn owner that DID have complaints.  Really sounds like a good quality car.


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I haven't talked to a single Saturn owner that DID have complaints.  Really sounds like a good quality car.



Boy, I sure have! I'v eheard they're junk around 120k miles.  

You're right about brand loyalty, each manuf has junk cars, but some have less than others. Typically, honda, volkswagon and toyota are bulletproof though. Chrysler is typically junk from owners I've talked to (many, including my sister).  American cars are getting much, much better though. I'm not a "car guy" by any means, at least not anymore, I drive cars for what they do for me. Our '98 Jetta has about 140k miles on it,k and all we've ever done is replace the bettery in it. I also own a 2000 Miata that hasn't had a problem yet, but I've heard Mazda has lemmons too.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 6, 2004)

I worked my way through school at a car wash..I saw just about every make & model.  I really saw the difference between a quality car and cheaper one.

It does make a big difference if you take care of your vehicles though.  My GF's father (a part time farmer) drives over 120 km each day to work and back.  He changes the oil religiously and takes care of his vehicles...We have a car and a truck handed down from him...both over 300000 km...both run great.  His wife has a Mazda with over 230000 km and it looks & runs just like brand new.


----------



## Jovian (Oct 6, 2004)

Every manufacturer have junk cars? Jeep? No junk there... I might be a little biased though....


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jovian said:
			
		

> Every manufacturer have junk cars? Jeep? No junk there... I might be a little biased though....



I have to agree with that.  They say to not buy a manufacturers first year of production of a new line of cars.  Jeep has been making the same line for years.


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

Jovian said:
			
		

> Every manufacturer have junk cars? Jeep? No junk there... I might be a little biased though....



LOL, oh man, I've talked to so many people who have had tons of problems with Jeep.

My sister just bought a BRAND NEW Jeep wrangler and got rid of it. It kept overheating and after taking it back and forth to crystler she dumped it.


----------



## Alison (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I haven't talked to a single Saturn owner that DID have complaints.  Really sounds like a good quality car.



I've been very happy with the Saturn wagon that I own. Good gas mileage, great storage room and if there is a repair it's not too spendy. It has over 120K miles on it now.


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend says after working for 2 years as a mechanic, he has no brand loyalty either!  He says they're ALL crap!


HAHA! He's right too! Tell him it also doesn't get any better with time. I was a mechaninc for 10 years before I finally saw the light and left the career


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 6, 2004)

Jovian said:
			
		

> Every manufacturer have junk cars? Jeep? No junk there... I might be a little biased though....



Well they are just now finally starting to figure out the problems that have plauged thier "Full Time 4WD" transfer cases in the Grand Cherokee's now. And let's not forget about the 4wd station wagons (originally AMC Eagle) back in the eighties :roll: 

That being said thier inline 6cyl engines will litteraly run for EVER :shock:


----------



## Machine May (Oct 6, 2004)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Jovian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've known a number of people who have had the engines and tranny in their cherokee go out...


----------



## Canon Fan (Oct 6, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Canon Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I guess it does matter to some extent what year or platform it is. The V8's and V6's have had plenty of problems. But just about every inline 6 I have ever seen ran forever (even though they burn oil profusely later in thier life!)


----------



## Jovian (Oct 6, 2004)

I always joke that there are only four moving parts in my Jeep, and that's the wheels.  They are so incredibly simple...that they are genious.  It's debateable wether or not chrysler was a good thing, or a bad thing for the jeep line...  But to make my point... Go to a junk yard and see how many jeeps you find... even when they do die...they stay useful.... they will never be a "junk" car. =)


----------



## Karalee (Oct 6, 2004)

All I know, is I love Jeep! The only thing I would trade it in for is a chevy, cadillac or Rover.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 6, 2004)

I've heard 2 cases of Jeep losing their wheels while running......


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 6, 2004)

Old Chevys are great.  New Chevys suck.  I had 2 old Chevys.  I had an 85 Chevy Impala 4 door, which was formerly a police car.  It was great.  Dark blue.  I ran it into the ground.  150k+ miles.   Then "upgraded" to an 87 Caprice Classic, which an old man had owned and only drove in summer.  It was mint and had like 60k on it, this was in 1997 or something.  I drove it to well over 150K too.  Then it came time for a new car, and I got a 98 Chevy Malibu in 2000.  Worst car I've ever owned.  It went back to the dealer for major, MAJOR repairs 6 times in the first 2 years.  Things like needing a new transmission, and a host of other major problems.  All covered under warrenty, but still.

I long for a Honda Civic/Accord, which ever I can afford when I finally unload this piece of crap I'm driving now, which btw is worth less than half of what I still owe on it.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 6, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Twist, that looks yummy
> 
> Do you off-road a lot?



I've only had it since April and I only got out a few times. This spring I'm hoping to do some more exploring and find some fun places to go that are safe. I did have a fun spot, but apparently it was private property (thought it was Crown Land) and the owner called the cops on me. 
If I am able to get out more next spring I'm hoping I'll have some money saved so I can buy some sweet BFGs. The tires I have now are pretty lame.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 6, 2004)

*2000 4x4 Nissan Xterra SE*, bought it last year and spent nothing on repairs!  Hauls @$$ off road, I bought it as a replacement for a 1994 Jeep Cherokee 4x4 which was breaking down every 1,000 miles and was leaking like crazy.  Yet, despite that I loved the feel of the Jeep off road.

Other car is a *Mazda MX6 "M" Edition*, a 6 cyl. sporty coupe, fast and nimble.

I dream of owning a SLK 320 (Mercedes).  Some day...


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 7, 2004)

I drive.... Fiat Cinquecento from 1997. This is my firs car it is sooo small and cute that I love it  btw I have a driving licence for half a year now


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

My daily driver is a 97 Expedition.

But this is my weekend ride:







I compete in drag racing...


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I drive.... Fiat Cinquecento from 1997. This is my firs car it is sooo small and cute that I love it  btw I have a driving licence for half a year now



Mentos, I always heard Fiats were terribly unreliable, but haven't tlaked to anyone that's owned one. How long have you had it? Are the rumors true?  Isn't that an italian car?


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

That's awesome!  I went to school with a girl who did Jr. Drag racing.  Btw, Welcome to the forum!  Heh heh...you look ready to kick some @ss in that picture!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

>




wow...thats really kinda hot if you ask me...   


md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> My daily driver is a 97 Expedition.
> 
> But this is my weekend ride: &lt;fords follow>



Lol, fortunately I outgrew the mustang phase long ago... I owned like 4 of those pieces of junk.  Good strong motors; everything else fell apart. Tranny gives out around 80k, heater core goes out (which is either 4 hours of work or about $300 to fix), door handles break off... there's a reason they said FORD="Fix Or Repair Daily"

Here's a few more pix of mine:


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

There isn't much of mine that is still stock.  I built a 331 cubic inch motor, with an 88mm turbo.   Never hurt the motor, and the only Chevrolet part on the car IS a Powerglide transmission and has broken 6 times.   I've been 8.20 @ 172 mph in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> There isn't much of mine that is still stock.  I built a 331 cubic inch motor, with an 88mm turbo.   Never hurt the motor, and the only Chevrolet part on the car IS a Powerglide transmission and has broken 6 times.   I've been 8.20 @ 172 mph in the 1/4 mile.



HAHAHA...i think youll fit in just fine here princess...  



md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> There isn't much of mine that is still stock.  I built a 331 cubic inch motor, with an 88mm turbo.   Never hurt the motor, and the only Chevrolet part on the car IS a Powerglide transmission and has broken 6 times.   I've been 8.20 @ 172 mph in the 1/4 mile.



Since this IS a "car thread"... 

So, you complain about a chevrolet tranny breaking that was built for passenger cars?  Ok.. 

Not that I have any brand loyalty to chevrolet, or any other manuf. But I certainly wouldn't buy a ford again. And mos tof hte parts on your car aren't ford.  And there were fords in the 7's, WITHOUT stroker motors, when i was "into" cars at the age of 22, which was 10 years ago. 

In fact, due to limitations of ford mustangs, "all things being equal" you'll always get beat by cars like buick GN's (always have, always will) and "longer" cars like vettes because you'll never get the same traction, again all things being equal.   

I spent plenty of time enough at the track racing my own mustang ('90 LX) to get a chance to see which cars were on top.  that's why i sold that piece of junk and bought an AWD eclipse - another guy that regularly smoked them. It's all about the traction when it comes to 1/4 mile, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I drive.... Fiat Cinquecento from 1997. This is my firs car it is sooo small and cute that I love it  btw I have a driving licence for half a year now



Congratulations on that!!!!  I've heard how hard it is to get a liscense over there.


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  How come it's hard to get one?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

I know in Germany you have to go to a driving school and pass before you can even take the test and the school costs like three grand.  Explains why there are so many good drivers over there.


Also, about horsepower... I used to own a Kawasaki ZX-11 back in the day and I ALWAYS had those people in cars that wanted to drag race at the stoplights.  It didn't matter if it was a vette, mustang, camaro, whatever.  I have to say that isn't the smartest thinking I've ever seen.


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

> Since this IS a "car thread"...
> 
> So, you complain about a chevrolet tranny breaking that was built for passenger cars?  Ok..
> 
> ...



Sigh.... 

I run in a class that is mandated by factory suspension, and limited to a radial tire, not a slick.   I am the fastest female in the world on a radial tire, and the fastest pass EVER on a radial is only 7.97, which incidentally, is a fox Mustang with a turbo as well.

Powerglide transmissions are the norm for all of these type race cars, and it was a joke.   None of them are the originals that came in your standard car.  

As far as non-stroked motors in the 7's, I check the record, and the fastest stock bore/stroke/block combo with a power adder is nowhere NEAR the 7's.  10 years ago, the fastest Mustangs in the world were using Windsor stroked powerplants.   In fact, in 1994, Billy Glidden was the first in the 7's with a 7.99 at the Motorsport Nationals with a Crawford 400 inch nitrous injected windsor... not the 302 powerplant.   

But what do I know?

I do however have to admit that from the factory... the new Z06 and the new Cobra are a very tight race.


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I know in Germany you have to go to a driving school and pass before you can even take the test and the school costs like three grand.  Explains why there are so many good drivers over there.



you're right.
the same in Austria, and it's damn expensive. I own my driver license for a year now and it was pretty tuff


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> > Since this IS a "car thread"...
> >
> > So, you complain about a chevrolet tranny breaking that was built for passenger cars?  Ok..
> >
> ...




i think im in love...    


md


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> > Since this IS a "car thread"...
> >
> > So, you complain about a chevrolet tranny breaking that was built for passenger cars?  Ok..
> >
> ...



I must say.  You rule.  Around my area, it's tough for us girls to get respect in the automotive area.  Really sucks.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The scariest part is that they hand an international license to anyone for 10 bucks and they can drive anywhere they want. 

On another note:


			
				RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Sigh....
> 
> I run in a class that is mandated by factory suspension, and limited to a radial tire, not a slick. I am the fastest female in the world on a radial tire, and the fastest pass EVER on a radial is only 7.97, which incidentally, is a fox Mustang with a turbo as well.
> 
> ...



Are you from the south?   You could be related to my brother.


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Sigh....



What's the sigh for?



			
				RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> As far as non-stroked motors in the 7's, I check the record, and the fastest stock bore/stroke/block combo with a power adder is nowhere NEAR the 7's.



Oh really? What record was that? What woul dyou say if I told you I SAW a car run in the 7's with a stock displacement? It was a twin turbo car run by "Turbo" Gene Deputy, that was like 1995. You can probably find it on the internet. Also look for Jason Betwarda.

Also, back in the 90's, there were plenty of Buick GN's that were in the 7's as well.  And those motors have 6 bolt mains and could take a lot more abuse than a stock 302 block (not sure if you're using an A4 or not).  Ford didn't build the 302 to be a forced induction motor, so GN's could always take more pressure and the mustangz wer ealways left in the dust...



			
				RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> 10 years ago, the fastest Mustangs in the world were using Windsor stroked powerplants.



Absolutely incorrect.  Most cars I saw were stock displacement in the 7's and 8's, and few cars were using stroked. Most were power adders with huge single or twin turbo cars.



			
				RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> I do however have to admit that from the factory... the new Z06 and the new Cobra are a very tight race.



What kind of race? 1/4 mile? The cobra is like 400 more lbs than the zo6. , and the z06 has 405hp and the cobra has 390; No way thos etwo are close with "equal" drivers. I've ridden in 10 second "street" mustangs with supercharges, and I can tell you I'd rather have a z06 any day. My friend had a z06 for about 2 years and I drove it many times. If they came with a removable top, I'd have one of those instead of my C5 

That doesn't even discuss the 20 other ways a corevette is completely incomporable to a cobra (which is a limited production vehicle), like handling (z06 vs cobra on a track? forget it.), style, quality of build (see previous post about that), luxury, gas mileage (mine gets about 33 on the highway), looks (PLEASE don't tell me you think the mustang looks as good as a vette), tire size, features like adjustable suspension and ride control, etc etc etc.


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

Gene Deputy was running a 347 cid motor, it was NOT stock 302 displacement, nor was Jason Betwarda's Ragusa driven Vert, who was 331cid.  Both of these men were personal friends of my ex-husband, and we are very familiar with their combinations.    I'll have to check the timeline, but I believe that these rides did not acheive their sub 7 second feats until after 1994...  Billy Glidden was the FIRST in 1994 to 7.99.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Gene Deputy was running a 347 cid motor, it was NOT stock 302 displacement, nor was Jason Betwarda's Ragusa driven Vert, who was 331cid.  Both of these men were personal friends of my ex-husband, and we are very familiar with their combinations.    I'll have to check the timeline, but I believe that these rides did not acheive their sub 7 second feats until after 1994...  Billy Glidden was the FIRST in 1994 to 7.99.



You go girl!  Finally, another hotroddin chica AND one that really knows her stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



must...resist..urge..to...hump...leg!!!


md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Gene Deputy was running a 347 cid motor, it was NOT stock 302 displacement, nor was Jason Betwarda's Ragusa driven Vert, who was 331cid.  Both of these men were personal friends of my ex-husband,



Really? You don't look very old in that photo; not questioning you, just saying you look pretty young to have already been married and divorced. Did you know Jason Betwarda isn't even still alive?



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's absolutely incorrect. I saw with my own eyes "Texas Turbo" Gene Deputy run in the 7's, and it was around 1995 - I LIVE in TeXas and saw the car run. Whatever record she's looking at is obviously not up to date. It's so funny that people keep giving her kudo's and she's not even correct  Oh well, whatever.

And comparing a corvette to a mustang is a quick road to credibility suicide imho 

[quote="MDowdey
must...resist..urge..to...hump...leg!!!md[/quote]

LOL... There used to be girls at the track back when I was into racing who were so obivously racing just to meet guys... and it always worked (that's not at crack at radial princes though)


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> It's so funny that people keep giving her kudo's and she's not even correct  Oh well, whatever.
> 
> And comparing a corvette to a mustang is a quick road to credibility suicide imho
> 
> LOL... There used to be girls at the track back when I was into racing who were so obivously racing just to meet guys... and it always worked (that's not at crack at radial princes though)



If that wasn't a crack at her, why did you mention it? Maybe you just don't get it. We don't care who's right or wrong. It doesn't matter. She's getting kudos because she's a chick in a male driven sport AND she's obviously kicking A$$.  As for the Vette vs Mustang bit... I've spent my entire life on the GM side of the fence. As I've gotten older and seen more, I've found that there are good and bad in all of the car manufacturers. Personally, I'm a Pontiac girl. I don't care if your Vette's faster or has more foot pounds of torque. I only know that when I'm driving my Firebird (500hp 455 with Muncie 4 spd) that I'm lovin it and packing the lunch of most of the drivers on the road. This was a nice thread - quit making it your personal pissing contest.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Machine May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well said...now...who else drives a spicey automobile???  


md


----------



## Chase (Oct 7, 2004)

I ride a tricycle, does that count?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> well said...now...who else drives a spicey automobile???
> 
> 
> md



I can't vouch for horsepower because it only has around 115 but I does get 40MPG and doesn't have a roof so I'm happy.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I ride a tricycle, does that count?





just the thought of you on a tricycle makes me laugh out loud...thanks chief...i needed that!


md


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

horsepower = 120
money for gas = 0   

btw.
how much is a gallon in the US at the moment? (I wanna compare it to Europe )


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> This was a nice thread - quit making it your personal pissing contest.



Why, because I"m debating with her on the history of racing cars?? Especially when she says something isn't true I SAW with my own eyes?  WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS PLACE! Are we expected to just let people say stuff and just  and say "Oh, you're so wonderful, I love you man!!"

And why should anyone get special treatment because they're female? I wouldn't expect to get special treatement if I competed in something female-dominated. 

Reverse discrimination is STILL discrimination. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> horsepower = 120
> money for gas = 0
> 
> btw.
> how much is a gallon in the US at the moment? (I wanna compare it to Europe )



It's hovering around $2/gallon in the midwest.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> horsepower = 120
> money for gas = 0
> 
> btw.
> how much is a gallon in the US at the moment? (I wanna compare it to Europe )



No comparison, santino, no comparison.  You pay around $4.50 US per gallon.  We pay around $1.75.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not about discrimination bro. its about a young woman dominating a sport in which she is totally alone. i give princess great respect for even attempting something like that. i grew up on the racetrack(not the drag strip), and i saw what the few women were treated like...it takes guts to even show up. imagine how much respect she gets when she wins?


md


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

so it's damn cheap, I wanna move 
one gallon's about 3,8 liters, a liter costs about 1 euro (a euro is about 1,23 $).
so... in the US I would get 1,9 liters instead of 1 liter for the same money, that's scary  :shock:


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> its about a young woman dominating a sport in which she is totally alone.



Totally alone? hardly...



			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> i give princess great respect for even attempting something like that.



With any due respect... driving a car down a drag strip is something any person with a license can do.

I've been doing martial arts for like 10 years now, THERE is a sport a woman deserves a kudo for entering, because yes THAT is tough. I have a lot of respect for women who do that because it's hard for a woman to compete with men in that area.  I do videography for a lot of local tournaments, and just list last weekend there was a woman that entered the men's division and took second place.  I don't see how racing a car down a strip has to do with what sex someone is; if anything, they have an advantage because they're typically lighter.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

So Cal gas.... $2.11 a gallon at the cheap pumps, $2.23 a gallong if you're unlucky enough to need gas anywhere near a freeway. Makes riding my motorcycle more and more attractive everyday. :roll:


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> Really? You don't look very old in that photo; not questioning you, just saying you look pretty young to have already been married and divorced. Did you know Jason Betwarda isn't even still alive?



Yes, I know that he has passed.  My ex-husband was at his service, and took part in the memorial where Ragusa drove the Probe, and he towed the Vert down the track (it had no motor at the time of his passing) at the Motorsport Nationals the weekend of the funeral.





> She's absolutely incorrect. I saw with my own eyes "Texas Turbo" Gene Deputy run in the 7's, and it was around 1995 - I LIVE in TeXas and saw the car run. Whatever record she's looking at is obviously not up to date. It's so funny that people keep giving her kudo's and she's not even correct  Oh well, whatever.



I didn't say Gene did not go into the 7's.  I said that HE DID NOT DO SO WITH A 302.  The only person to run a stock displacement motor EVER in Pro 5.0 was Bill Devine, and he did not go into the 7's with it until 1997.  (It was a 310 cid motor, not stock bore, but stock stroke)  I'm not siting the internet for my history, I know these people personally.    Devine is now at Pro Power Performance in FL, feel free to call him and verify if you choose.

Or look at this article... these stats were as of *1996*:
http://lyonsd.corral.net/cars/shootout/thp9605.html

I stand corrected.  Gene Deputy was 351 cubic inches.



> And comparing a corvette to a mustang is a quick road to credibility suicide imho


Its all a matter of taste and opinion.   You spend $50,000+, you should get a more luxurious car.   I've driven both, and the Z06 is much plusher, but you can't beat a Cobra's aftermarket support.   One pulley change, exhaust, and a EEC chip will have it walking circles around a Vette.


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> I don't see how racing a card down a strip has to do with what sex someone is; if anything, they have an advantage because they're typically lighter.



Sure, I'm sure anyone can pilot a 1300 HP car at to 171 mph in 8.2 seconds on stock suspension and on 10.5" of radial tire.      Most people can't even handle 200 HP cars responsibly.... thats why insuring them is so much higher.   Besides driving them, I also build my own motors, tune my own fuel injection system via laptop, and crew my own car.  While you might not think that requires talent, I've earned my respect in the racing community, and that is all that is important to me.  I'm not asking for your kudos anyhow.

PS- You are required to carry an NHRA license anything faster than 9.99.  That isn't so easy to come by.


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> I've driven both, and the Z06 is much plusher, but you can't beat a Cobra's aftermarket support.   One pulley change, exhaust, and a EEC chip will have it walking circles around a Vette.



Hardly. I'm not going to get into modifications, because that's not a ford or a corvette, it's whatever company is selling the parts. YOu do the same mods to the boths cars, and the vette will always be faster due to weight and size...


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Sure, I'm sure anyone can pilot a 1300 HP car at to 171 mph in 8.2 seconds on stock suspension and on 10.5" of radial tire.      Most people can't even handle 200 HP cars responsibly.... thats why insuring them is so much higher.   Besides driving them, I also build my own motors, tune my own fuel injection system via laptop, and crew my own car.  While you might not think that requires talent, I've earned my respect in the racing community, and that is all that is important to me.  I'm not asking for your kudos anyhow.



You get plenty-o-kudos from me!!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Machine May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen girlie... Amen!!!

Unless you're a woman you wouldn't understand. I own and run a forklift service company. The Good Ole Boy network runs as rampant in my industry as I'm sure it does on the race track. Anytime we can overcome the odds and not only be successful in what we do AND get the respect of our male counterparts, it's a good thing. 

RadialPrincess is right. It's not easy driving a car with that much power. Most guys are completely floored at what I drive. I love the look on their faces when I toss them the keys and tell them to take it for a ride. Every single guy except one has turned white, handed me back my keys and said "NO F'in way!"  :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess is right. It's not easy driving a car with that much power. Most guys are completely floored at what I drive. I love the look on their faces when I toss them the keys and tell them to take it for a ride. Every single guy except one has turned white, handed me back my keys and said "NO F'in way!"  :lmao:




I have two questions for you...Are you bringing it to JT and how good is your insurance.  

I'm not a race driver by any stretch of the imagination but I do like to have fun in fast cars.


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

Corry, I think this is the most visited and commented thread I've ever seen 
congrats!


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry I hijacked the thread everyone!   Ford Drag Racing is my passion... especially the sportsman level and its roots.   I just get a little too excited about it!

Here's my significant other's ride... I'm not discriminant at all.   63 Split Window Vette Pro Mod 







So goddess, what car is this?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I have two questions for you...Are you bringing it to JT and how good is your insurance.
> 
> I'm not a race driver by any stretch of the imagination but I do like to have fun in fast cars.



I wasn't planning on bringing it. But, if you're feelin up to the challenge, I might be convinced (with the proper motivation  ) to let you take it for a spin. Chase and I are picking you up on Thursday too? I hope.


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

Tammy, how much to convince you NOT to bring it 

Just kidding, that would be awesome!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> Corry, I think this is the most visited and commented thread I've ever seen
> congrats!



Hey, thanks!  I was just thinking myself that I haven't started a thread this popular before!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I wasn't planning on bringing it. But, if you're feelin up to the challenge, I might be convinced (with the proper motivation  ) to let you take it for a spin. Chase and I are picking you up on Thursday too? I hope.



We're planning on coming in on Thursday.  Be sure that ya'll will know as soon as we do.

I'll make sure to pack some bail money with me if you do bring it. :shock:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> So goddess, what car is this?



http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?&pos=-178

1973 Pontiac Formula Firebird 455 with a Muncie 4 speed. It originally had an auto trans in it but the guy that built it put a stick in it and installed a Trans Am spoiler kit on it. It's fast and a ton of fun! I bought it just the way it sits but had to Un-Mickey Mouse the car. Dummy had the distributer in backwards and another assortment of stupid little stuff. I'm still working out some clutch slippage issues since he didn't do things correctly. :roll: I'm building another car just like it myself.  It's taking a long time since my hubby and I are also building a 70 Nova for my daughter, restoring my grandpa's 1948 Cad, a 1964 Chevy Nova and a 1967 Firebird convertible.  When all that's done, I have a 1937 Buick Century that needs attention.  :roll:  Ain't cars fun? 

I love your other ride. I bet that's a blast!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really want to buy and old car and try to fix it up...what kinda money am i looking at to restore a car?


md


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i really want to buy and old car and try to fix it up...what kinda money am i looking at to restore a car? md



Usually, more money that it costs to buy one done.  If you do ALL of the work yourself it's better financially. It depends on what you want. Prices for 60s and 70s Mopars and Camaro's (and some others)  are through the roof. Pontiacs (except GTOs), Buicks and Olds are still fairly reasonable. 
We restore cars ourselves for several reasons. Not necessarily in any order... 

#1 We can nickel and dime the car together instead of having to come up with big bucks all at once.

#2 When we do it ourselves, we know it's exactly the way we want and that it's done right. (This is REALLY important!)

#3 Because we love to do it. 

Best advice for anyone doing a car... Find a car that has a clean, rust free body. If you start with a good base, the project will go much smoother.  Learn to build your own engines. Talk to the old dogs that know what they are doing, get advice and listen to it - carefully! Worst thing I see is guys building their first engines and they put the biggest, most hp stuff on it. It's a recipe for disaster. Components need to compliment each other or the car will run like crap or not run at all. Interior is easy. Just look at how it came apart. You'll know how to put it back together. Year One sells some amazing interior kits for most of the 60s and 70s muscle cars. Most of all, expect to spend a ton of money on a car that may not be worth that much down the road. It's ok - It'll be fun and the best education in cars that you'll ever have. Besides, there isn't anything better than pulling up in a hot car and knowing that you built it yourself. :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where do you find cheapo project cars?

md


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool!   I've seen a lot of "Mickey Mouse'd" cars too!  Its amazing sometimes... and quite humorous to those that have any inkling.   I'd love to see some photos of the Century... in the process and finished!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> where do you find cheapo project cars?
> 
> md



Recycler.com (classifieds) or just driving around looking for the car that the little old lady from down the street doesn't drive anymore.  

I got 4 of my 5 Firebirds on eBay. The other was found behind an egg market (glorified chicken coop).  One Nova came from an auto pawn shop with a bad engine and the other was a "grandma" car that had been wrecked and parked. $9,900.00 is the most that I paid for any 1 car (1967 Pontiac Firebird 400 convertible) and the lowest was $150.00 (1964 Chevy Nova 2 door hardtop). Deals are out there. You just need to look and have cash ready.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

I would love to find an 86ish Grand National.  I hope that doesn't get me barred from this conversation.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Very cool!   I've seen a lot of "Mickey Mouse'd" cars too!  Its amazing sometimes... and quite humorous to those that have any inkling.   I'd love to see some photos of the Century... in the process and finished!



After I bought the car, my hubby found it on a website for sale. It was an old listing that they guy left up to generate calls for his other stuff for sale. Still up now. :LOL: www.firebirdcountry.us It's the car in the 4th and 5th rows down. I call the guy up and he's clueless. Completely!!!  :shock: He must have picked my and my hubby's brain for over an hour trying to figure out the nuances of Firebirds. Funny since restoring Firebirds is WHAT HE DOES! :lmao: Turns out he sold the car for over $20k. Less than a year later, I own it for less than half of that AND in the same condition that it was in when left his shop. 

The Century will be a ways off but I'll make sure to document it well and post pics.  My father restored it in the late 70s and it's just so worn. :cry: My hubby and I were driven to his prom and our wedding in this car so it will be getting some extra special treatment.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I would love to find an 86ish Grand National.  I hope that doesn't get me barred from this conversation.



There's one for sale close to me. Pretty cheap too. My neighbor keeps trying to get me to go look at it. I won't do it cause I know I'd be bringing it home.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

i went to recycler.com and there was nothing at all within 250 miles of me...is this the twilight zone?

md


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I would love to find an 86ish Grand National.  I hope that doesn't get me barred from this conversation.



BARRED?? Um, no.  And I'm sure Goddess will agree.  Aren't you a big Grand National fan?


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i went to recycler.com and there was nothing at all within 250 miles of me...is this the twilight zone?
> 
> md



Ha ha - Yes!  



			
				Core17 said:
			
		

> BARRED?? Um, no. And I'm sure Goddess will agree. Aren't you a big Grand National fan?



Yes I am!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats not funny, that little emoticon scares me!


md


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling we're going to be in trouble at JT.  I'll have to see how long of a drive it is back to NH...


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Most people can't even handle 200 HP cars responsibly.... thats why insuring them is so much higher.



Driving on the streets with other cars is different than on a dragstrip...



			
				RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Besides driving them, I also build my own motors, tune my own fuel injection system via laptop



But so have thousands of other people - including me - that's my only point, is I'm not sure how being a girl makes you any more special having done those things. I was tuning EFI cars using a laptop 10 years ago FOR OTHER people, and for money.

I just don't get it. Like I said, if anything, girls have advantages in things due to size and weight, just like guys do in other things. If I were competing in something, anything, I wouldn't want any kind of special treatment becuase of gender or race. Is it "neat" that you're a girl and into that? that's subjective, depends on the person


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude - Do you not know when to stop? Let it go. We're having a nice, non-controversial conversation here. It's a NON issue. Get it? :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> RadialPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow..tracey..have you though about trying to at least post SOMETHING positive? its just a thought though...

md


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> The Good Ole Boy network runs as rampant in my industry as I'm sure it does on the race track.



Aside from a few joke-type comments about girls racing, there certainly isn't anything "keeping them down" when it comes to racing; it's just about who is winning, that's it.



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> I love the look on their faces when I toss them the keys and tell them to take it for a ride. Every single guy except one has turned white, handed me back my keys and said "NO F'in way!"  :lmao:



They're afraid to drive your car?  Maybe you're hanging around different guys than I know.  I haven't met a person yet who didn't want a chance to drive a fast car.

I love the look on guys faces when they come into our school and spar with girls and get beat - now THAT is something to respect - AND something you can benefit from in real life - self defense.  If a guy tries to rape a girl, it won't do her much good to say "oh hang on, let me go get my car..." lol


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! Tammy, look what you did.  :roll:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> They're afraid to drive your car?  Maybe you're hanging around different guys than I know.  I haven't met a person yet who didn't want a chance to drive a fast car.
> 
> I love the look on guys faces when they come into our school and spar with girls and get beat - now THAT is something to respect - AND something you can benefit from in real life - self defense.  If a guy tries to rape a girl, it won't do her much good to say "oh hang on, let me go get my car..." lol



You obviously don't know how to play nice. What kind of crap are you spouting now? First we have a friendly conversation about cars, you turn it into your own personal pissing contest and now you're talking about how my fast car won't keep me from being attacked (raped). Go back and look at this thread - you've been nothing but negative and combative. I'm not a mod here so I don't have the obligation to be polite like they do so I've got a great suggestion... Don't go away mad, just go away!


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i really want to buy and old car and try to fix it up...what kinda money am i looking at to restore a car?
> 
> 
> md


OH MAN... typically, a LOT, depending on what kind of shape it's in of course. One of my first cars was a '66 mustang and it was a real money pit. People don't realize that normal things that wouldn't go out in a car that's even 10 years old goes out in old cars like that.

The flipside is, they're "simple" to fix and work on. You can also run into parts shortages if it's too old of a car. Fortunately those 70's firebird/camaro/etc cars are a dime a dozen and you can get most parts pretty cheap.


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I would love to find an 86ish Grand National.  I hope that doesn't get me barred from this conversation.



LOL!! Hardly!  Now THERE is a car worthy of conversation... those things were incredibly advanced for their time, and as prevoiusly mentioned, have always smoked their ford and chevy counterparts. YOu can always spost someone "in the know" about cars when they start mentioning GN's and T-Types; most people don't even know what those are. Huge V6's, Huge turbo's, longer cars that put the power to the ground well... sweet vehicles for sure.

I came really close to buying a T-Type once but couldn't afford it. The sad thing is, now that I'm older and hav emore money, they are STILL expensive - ridiculously expensive.  

Other than my fav car on the roard, the C5 vette which I own, my 2nd choice would be an '87 GNX - about $50K these days...  take care


----------



## Machine May (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> wow..tracey..have you though about trying to at least post SOMETHING positive? its just a thought though...
> 
> md



What's negative about disagreeing with someone? You expect me to just ignore seeing a post when I know it to be a fact that it isn't true?  what's wrong with this place? You guys are WAAAAY too concerned with towing the line and not speaking up ulness it's "I LOVE YOU MAN!!" Can't people have a disagreement without it getting ugly?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no we cant. and we like it that way...you on the other hand are done here.

peace out.


md


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Machine May said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the problem dude! You've rubbed everyone the wrong way and you won't let it go. Be a man and drop it!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

He wont be around to bother anyone or put anyone down any longer...

you may resume your regularly scheduled programming.  


md


----------



## Karalee (Oct 7, 2004)

God bless the Admin. and mods on this forum :cheers:


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> He wont be around to bother anyone or put anyone down any longer...
> 
> you may resume your regularly scheduled programming.
> 
> ...



~does happy dance~  Would anyone like to happy dance WITH me?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ldman: 

md


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> God bless the Admin. and mods on this forum :cheers:



:bows:  you're welcome


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

And hey, aren't ya proud of me??? I bit my toungue throughout the last of this!  Whoa...wait a minute...I actually RESTRAINED myself? I didn't think I could do it!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And hey, aren't ya proud of me??? I bit my toungue throughout the last of this!  Whoa...wait a minute...I actually RESTRAINED myself? I didn't think I could do it!



hahaha..yes i am!! good job!


md


----------



## Alison (Oct 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And hey, aren't ya proud of me??? I bit my toungue throughout the last of this!  Whoa...wait a minute...I actually RESTRAINED myself? I didn't think I could do it!



Very proud Corry. That's what he wanted was to get you riled up.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Doing the happy dance with Corry! ::booty shakin all around::

I was as polite as I could be but man oh man. What planet was he from? :roll:

Ha ha ha - that's funny Chad!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

>



PERFECT!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

>



That should have been at the bottom of Matt's message.  I would have choked on Mountain Dew if it had.


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

I wonder, it's the second guy in a row who behaves like this. this is far too frequent in one week, isn't it ?  :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 7, 2004)

Must have been a big sale on Jack A$$es and they headed here first. :roll:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Must have been a big sale on Jack A$$es and they headed here first. :roll:



:lmao:


----------



## santino (Oct 7, 2004)

sorry, I wrote "behaves", should have written "behaved"


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

While we're talking about cars... I do have a question for you all.   

I write articles for the various internet magazines that cover drag racing events.   I also am required to provide a photo gallery of the cars.   My question, being that I have a very primitive understanding of manual mode, what do I need to do in order to shoot at night?   I currently do not have a slave flash (is that the correct term?) but can get one if it is needed.   I know that I need a fast shutter to capture the action, but the lighting doesn't allow for much.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

What are you shooting with?


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

opps.... that would help.  Canon Digital Rebel


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure but I'd get a goooood flash for it, like a speed lite, a good, fast telephoto or 50mm fixed and Shoot high speed low aperature (f1.7 etc).  And have the ISO at 400 or higher.

The best thing about digital is that you can see as you shoot what you need to change.


----------



## RadialPrincess (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay... 

I've been trying to read up and learn.   I read that a slave flash is one off camera activated remotely, correct?  So what do you call a flash that goes in the "hotshoe" (that IS the metal connector on top right?)

I feel like a Kindergartener in Grad School.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2004)

A powerful flash would be an asset.  Depending on how close you can get.

Even with a fast lens, it will be hard to capture much at night.  You will either get lots of dark areas with some lights, or some shadow detail with blown out highlights.

A slave flash might work if you could place it up close to the action...while you shot from a safer distance.


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 7, 2004)

RadialPrincess said:
			
		

> Okay...
> 
> I've been trying to read up and learn.   I read that a slave flash is one off camera activated remotely, correct?  So what do you call a flash that goes in the "hotshoe" (that IS the metal connector on top right?)
> 
> I feel like a Kindergartener in Grad School.


A slave flash is a flash that is activated by another flash unit.  The higher end flashes should have the ability to do this.  So you can use it in the hotshoe or remotely.. .using the built in flash to fire the remote flash.  Or you can do what I did and bought a Vivitar 285 (130' guide) for $50 and a $12 slave trigger.  It's not TTL but with digital I can reshoot if I calculated wrong.


----------



## Lula (Oct 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh great! 
that guy was really a dumb a$$!  


Glad everything is back to normal!!!!


Lets Rock this Place    :smileys:


----------



## southgeorgiasaturn (Sep 21, 2008)

1993 Saturn SC2


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not sure which is more shocking: (a) someone tricked out a 15 year old Saturn or (b) someone resurrected a four year old thread!


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy crap, zombie thread! 

This thread is so old that the list in my original post no longer applies!


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2008)

Corry said:


> It's hovering around $2/gallon in the midwest.



I think I'm gonna cry.






Also, I just read through this old thread . . . wow, are there ever some interesting memories here!


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2008)

2000 Nissan Xterra, 4x4.







2003 Nissan 350 Z


and...






2000 Harley Davidson Sportster (above is a newer one)



I would love:


----------



## ferny (Sep 21, 2008)

Slightly lower. 

Can't bring it down any more because I already keep hitting the exhaust on speed bumps and I can't get a trolley jack undeer the front. Doesn't look that low in the photo though...


----------



## matt-l (Sep 22, 2008)

Globe mace.

best shoes ever


----------



## southgeorgiasaturn (Sep 22, 2008)

lol never looked at how old the thread was just decided to post in it... yes it is a saturn... it is a car that is hardly ever seen with something modified..


----------



## Dasoupdude (Sep 22, 2008)

2005 350z 
(few mods to date)
Injen CAI
Megan Racing Test pipes (catalytic converter delete)
Kinetix V plus plenum
Greddy PCV oil catch can
ACT stage 2 clutch
Sparco Grip pedals










What I really want:

1993 GMC Typhoon


----------



## reg (Sep 22, 2008)

2003 Jaguar S-Type V8.

Great condition, picked it up for a great deal recently.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 23, 2008)

I drive a 94' Nissan  with  a lot of miles on it.


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, btw, I still drive the same piece of crap as I said I did in the original post of this thread.  It now has 230,000+ miles on it, and is inches from death.  

My dream cars have changed however.  

Mustang is pretty close to the top of my list now (still not a Ford fan, other than that, though!  )


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 23, 2008)

Corry said:


> Oh, btw, I still drive the same piece of crap as I said I did in the original post of this thread.  It now has 230,000+ miles on it, and is inches from death.
> 
> My dream cars have changed however.
> 
> Mustang is pretty close to the top of my list now (still not a Ford fan, other than that, though!  )





So what are your dream cars now?


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 23, 2008)

So.. I drive a 2004 Dodge Neon SRT-4.. Making about 325hp on pump and 370hp on 110oct. I suffer from no traction at times.

As far as my dream cars... Oh man.. There are so many... But the one I would probably want the most since I've always dreamed of one is a Dodge Viper.. Preferably a 2008/09 Viper ACR..

But there are just so many others that i would love to have... From old.. to new...


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 23, 2008)

Car....kinda boring.....'99 Grand Cherokee. I do love it, though, especially off road and in the winter.


Now the bike, that's a whole different story...




> So.. I drive a 2004 Dodge Neon SRT-4.. Making about 325hp on pump and 370hp on 110oct. I suffer from no traction at times.


 
With a listed curb weight of 2900lbs @ stated 370hp gives a power to weight of 7.8lbs/hp...very, very respectable.

This baby weighs 700lbs (with rider) and puts out 240rwhp with the fatter jets & AV100LL (Aviation 100oct low-lead).....power to weight of 2.9lbs/hp.

_IF_ you can get a good launch, without pulling the front wheel or burning out, she will top out first gear at 65 in about 2 to 2.5 seconds, depending on temperature and humidity.

It was a 1200cc V-4 bored out to 1500cc. Those are a pair of carbs sticking out of each side, each one directly feeding it's own cylinder.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't have a full car.  My car is only 99.83%.  It has a hole starting in the rear fender lip .  

1996 Nissan Altima, 160,000 miles.  Not worthy of a photo.  Automatic POS.  It's a hand-me-down from the wife since I had to prematurely get rid of my truck.  Now she has a nice new vehicle to haul the kids around in and I'm stuck with the POS auto transmission for 4 more years.  Would have replaced the Altima if it wasn't for Toyota's rusting framerails on the Tacomas.  Toyota was 1 year too late on the buy back.  I could have sold it back to Toyota for more than I paid for it after driving it for 4 years.  Can't wait to replace the autocrap with _anything_ that has a real transmission in it at this point.  It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Sabin (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm glad to see there's other people here who've freed themselves from the cage.  I ride a 1986 Honda Interceptor.


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 24, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> With a listed curb weight of 2900lbs @ stated 370hp gives a power to weight of 7.8lbs/hp...very, very respectable.




Yea.. The problem as I stated though is traction.. with it being FWD.. when you give it gas, all the weight transfers to the rear causing a loss of traction in the front.. Not always.. but most of the time. Its a fun little car... I've just put the Mopar upgrades on it. 

I believe my next car will be an SRT-6 Crossfire. Whatever it is though. it has to be RWD. lol


----------



## reg (Sep 24, 2008)

Here in my car 
I feel safest of all 
I can lock all my doors 
It's the only way to live 
In cars 

Here in my car 
I can only receive 
I can listen to you 
It keeps me stable for days 
In cars 


Here in my car 
Where the image breaks down 
Will you visit me please? 
If I open my door 
In cars 


Here in my car 
I know I've started to think 
About leaving tonight 
Although nothing seems right 
In cars


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 24, 2008)

Sabin said:


> I'm glad to see there's other people here who've freed themselves from the cage.  I ride a 1986 Honda Interceptor.


I miss my 83 Honda Nighthawk.  It was my first bought in 2002.  The kids got a little older and it's playtime, baseball, and they actually enjoy spending time and playing with Mom and Dad.  I sold it in 2006 and I'm back in the cage like an animal wanting to be released .

I have a few years until I become the stupidest person alive according to the kids, ie, the teenage years.  When that happens and they want nothing to do with Mom and Dad, I'll get another bike.


----------



## Lord_Nikon (Sep 25, 2008)

2003 Lancer Evolution VIII GS-R  
But much of the after market parts are coming off. I am sick of getting profiled.(and getting tickets that are BS)


----------



## ferny (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## usayit (Sep 26, 2008)

1993 Jeep YJ 4 banger, needs work... my first "real" car.
1997 Miata, supercharged fun convertible 
2004 SRT-4, my commuter
2005 SE-R, my wife's car.

Next car on the line up (some day in the far future) would be a good conditioned/restored late 80s early 90s Porsche 911.


----------



## Dasoupdude (Sep 26, 2008)

check it out lol a nismo Z pizza boy.

and this showroom 300k mile legend beauty.

http://www.autopia.org/forum/click-brag/99349-300-000-miles-showroom-clean.html


----------

